# Pike Island



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Been wanting to get down to pike thinking about maybe going sat. Not sure but when I go Ill post how I did


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried last saturday evening, with no results, guides on the fishing pole kept freezeing up. Good Luck if you make it out.
Gary


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

I tried Sunday afternoon. Caught one Gar didn't see anything else.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Waters high, muddy and cold right now, not the best combo.


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

Was going to try it tomarrow but I think I changed my mind. Maybe Ill try one of the creek mouths below the dam, worth a shot.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

whereabouts are you guys at in pike island, not exact locations just general... upper pool near the N.C. L&D discharge or what?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was at the dam saturday evening, seem like they were hitting pretty good, I caught 7 saugeyes and 2 walleyes, they were on the small side, but fun to catch. We tried tonight and caught one 10 inch saugeye, nothing biting, maybe do to the weather.


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I wa at pike Island dam Saturday morning. It was very cold and I didn't stay very long. It was was first time I ever hooked two at a time. My first cast. Lot of fun but to cold for me. I ended up with 10 catches and about 10 misses. There was action on every cast. there for about 11/2 hours. had to go and get warm.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

just wanted to know what everybody was using down there. thought about making a run this weekend maybe.


----------

